

Flappy Bird Creator's Next Game Has Already Been Created By Someone Else - fudged71
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericmack/2014/03/19/flappy-bird-returning-to-destroy-all-productivity-eventually/

======
iprgrmalot
Trailer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucChJITomFI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucChJITomFI)
App store: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/jetpack-
kitty/id567551748?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/app/jetpack-
kitty/id567551748?mt=8)

